# starter stone kit ?



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

ok so i have a vinyl cutter and now I have a heat press so I'm thinking about adding rhinestones to what we can do, so is there a good starter kit for rhinestones out there? I don't realy need the software I downloaded DrawStone and it seems to work ok on making designs so all I realy need is the stones and prob some template material. I think a good starter kit with mixed stones would be good for me since I don't realy have any idea on what I actualy want this is just to get some samples out to show people. a price below $150 would be good too ! 

thanks Danny


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Check out specialty graphics. There green rubber works great for me and you can get all sorts of stones in small quantities.


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

so I'm looking arround and I came across these stones from slickartonline.com 32,400 HOT FIX RHINESTONE PACKAGE are these junk ? this package seems to be 1/2 the price I'm finding at other places


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

dhoffroad said:


> so I'm looking arround and I came across these stones from slickartonline.com 32,400 HOT FIX RHINESTONE PACKAGE are these junk ? this package seems to be 1/2 the price I'm finding at other places


No they are not junk... Carol is a great contributor here and I have personally bought stones from her and they are of decent quality for the money... I in fact purchased my first starter kit from her as well and was going to suggest that you consider her as well as I think for the money it's the best stone starter kit out there...

There are "nicer" stones obviously but they come at a handsome price... Carol uses these stone in her own business as well so they are of good quality... Not the very best quality but good quality... 

I would consider maybe order 25 gross from her and then if you like them order if starter package is you are really concerned but honestly I don't think you would be disappointed... She has a 10% discount for forum members too so PM her...

As for template material... Well I just ordered some twill from Heat Presses, Heat Transfer Materials - Garment Decoration & Personalization | Stahls' and got it today and cut my first template with it and it works fine for learning... I prefer the Stahls flock for actual Rhinestone templates... $40 for a 5yard roll...

Kevin


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

thank you ! honestly I would'nt know one stone from the other, so its good to know that they are decent. I think I may just go and get those...


----------

